# Gaming-PC bereits zusammengestellt, Entscheidungshilfe bei Grafikkarte



## Elefantenpogo2 (26. März 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich will mir nun endlich einen neuen Gaming-PC gönnen:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
-600-700€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
-Nein

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
-eine 320gb SATA-Festplatte

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
-Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
-Ja

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie?
- gespielt werden: BF3, Crysis 3, AC3 etc.
-gearbeitet wird im Allgemeinen nur mit Office

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
-Ja, ich bin zwar Anfänger auf dem Gebiet, möchte aber alles an Leistung aus der Hardware herauskitzeln

Da ich mich nun schon einige Zeit mit dem ganzen beschäftige, hab ich mir auch schon was zusammengestellt: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Das Problem ist nun die Grafikkarte, ich tendiere zu einer Geforce GTX 660 Ti oder einer Radeon HD7950, kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden welche denn nun die bessere für mich ist.

Meine Fragen an euch sind also:
1. welche der beiden genannten Grafikkarten würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen, oder würdet ihr mir zu ner ganz anderen Karte raten?
2. ist der Rest der Zusammenstellung so in Ordnung oder gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge für Preis oder Leistung? (außer Gehäuse, in das hab ich mich verliebt)
3. könnte ich das OC des Prozessors so viel Mehrleistung erzielen, dass sich der Aufpreis gegenüber dem normalen i5-3570 lohnt?
4. reichen die 5 Lüfter die dem Gehäuse beiliegen um die Hardware (auch OC) ausreichend zu kühlen?

Vielen dank jetz schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. März 2013)

Hoho,

an deiner Konfi gibt noch einiges zu ändern. 

1. Ich würde eher eine 7950 z.B. von MSI, Sapphire oder Powercolor, weil man da Crysis und Bioshock gratis dazu bekommt. Die beiden Karten schenken sich eig. kaum was. Die 7950 ist ein wenig schneller.

2. Nimm ein anderes Netzteil z.B. das Be quiet Straight Power E9 480W, das Dark Power P10 550W oder das Enermax Revolution87+ 550W.
Statt dem RAM mit den Heatspreadern den Low Profile RAM.
Wieso nimmst du ein mATX Board? Empfehlenswerte Boards wären das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H und das ASRock Extreme 4

3. Mit OC könntest du deine CPU "länger behalten", weil die CPU erst später die GPU limitiert.
4. Die Lüfter reichen locker, aber andere Lüfter wären leiser z.B. die eLoops, ENermax T.B. Silence, Noctua NF-F12 oder Scythe Slip Stream.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (26. März 2013)

Danke für die fixe Antwort Waikiki!

Die Neversettle-Angebote von AMD sind natürlich klasse, aber ich wollte mich davon erstmal nicht beeinflussen lassen sondern mich rein auf die Hardware konzentrieren. Gerade bei AMD war ich anfangs skeptisch, da ich gehört/gelesen habe dass diese einfach nicht die gleiche Grafikleistung in Spielen bringen wie die Geforce-Karten.
Aber wenn du sagst, die 7950 sei schneller, dann ist das natürlich klasse. Die 3gb Grafikspeicher dürften ja dann auch eine bisschen Zukunftssicherheit garantieren.

Werden mir 480W denn reichen, oder soll ich lieber direkt ein 550W Netzteil nehmen?

Das GA-777X-UD3H ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer, dann werde ich mich wohl für das ASRock entscheiden.

Die Lautstärke ist erstmal zweitrangig, um leisere Lüfter kann ich ich dann kümmern, wenn sich mein Geldbeutel wieder etwas erholt hat.


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

Schließe mich dem DrWaikiki 100% an Beim RAM eher jenen:


GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und beim NT wenigstens ein L8:


be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder ein E9:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das E9 480W CM kannste dir natürlich auch greifen... Hier mal was zur Performance aktueller Schleudern:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
GTX660Ti/HD7950 sind in Full-HD ähnlich schnell. Wenn du heiß auf das Game-Bundle AMD`s bist, dann gönn dir ne empfehlenswerte 7950:


Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRX0-U0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wenn nicht, ist diese GTX660Ti:


ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0362-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ebenfalls eine sehr gute Wahl. Das Case ist immer Geschmacksache...

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (26. März 2013)

Was wäre denn mit dem ASRock Z77 Pro3, das hat auch einen Z77-Chipsatz uns ist doch bedeutend günstiger. ASRock Z77

Sorry, Geizhals.at hat das hier geklärt


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn mit dem ASRock Z77 Pro3, das hat auch einen Z77-Chipsatz uns ist doch bedeutend günstiger. ASRock Z77 Pro3


Kannste auch nehmen, ich empfehle zum übertakten dann diesen CPU-Kühler:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## DxRyk (26. März 2013)

Aber der Macho ist auch ein guter Kühler.


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

DxRyk schrieb:


> Aber der Macho ist auch ein guter Kühler.


Sicher, nur soll es beim ASRock Pro3/4 und dem Macho hin und wieder zu Platzproblemen mit einigen Gehäusen gegeben haben. Hat aber auch einen fetten Arsch das Teil Mit dem Brocken gibts garantiert keinen Stress...

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (26. März 2013)

Okay, danke an euch, werde mich wohl für den von dir empfohlenen Arbeitsspeicher und eins der Netzteile entscheiden facehugger.

Aber nochmal zu den Grafikkarten.
Da sich Leistungsmäßig kaum was tut, wie sieht es mit Erfahrungsberichten bei Geforce und AMD aus?
Ich habe gehört, dass es bei AMD teilweise einen ziemlichen Treibermist gibt und dass die Geforce-Karten sowohl im Stromverbrauch als auch bei de Lautstärke besser wegkommen.
Ich bin durch die ganzen Dinge die ich da gelesen hab echt verunsichert und da ich ja einiges an Geld in die Hand nehme und der Rechner auch ein paar Jährchen halten soll, will ich da natürlich nicht vorschnell handeln.


----------



## DxRyk (26. März 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Sicher, nur soll es beim ASRock Pro3/4 und dem Macho hin und wieder zu Platzproblemen mit einigen Gehäusen gegeben haben. Hat aber auch einen fetten Arsch das Teil Mit dem Brocken gibts garantiert keinen Stress...
> 
> Gruß



Der fette Arsch kühlt aber auch ordentlich. 
Habe selbst das Z77 Pro3, und bei mir liegt er direkt an dem hinteren Gehäuselüfter an. Dann kommt es wohl auf das jeweilige Gehäuse an, oder man nimmt, wieder du bereits vorgeschlagen hast, einen kleineren Kühler.


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

*@TE:* Naja, Leistung auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist im PC-Bereich schlecht möglich. Gerade bei den Grakas Hingegen kann man das aufrüsten des Prozzis durch übertaktbare Exemplare gut hinauszögern. Ich bin dafür das beste Beispiel Dieser Artikel könnte dir bei der Wahl des Bildschubsers noch ein wenig weiterhelfen:


Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce (März 2013)
egal, ob du nun eine GTX660Ti/HD7950 nimmst, in Full-HD hast du mit beiden eine Menge Spaß Empfehlungen hast du ja schon bekommen...

*@DxRyk*: soviel kleiner ist der Brocken ja gar nicht, da passt auch der Name. Und Macho/Brocken sind beide auf ähnlichem Leistungsniveau und geregelt (PWM) auch recht leise.

Gruß


----------



## rtechnobase (26. März 2013)

> Habe selbst das Z77 Pro3, und bei mir liegt er direkt an dem hinteren Gehäuselüfter an.



Is doch aber nicht schlecht, dann hast du sozusagen ein Turmkühler mit 2 Lüftern


----------



## DxRyk (26. März 2013)

rtechnobase schrieb:


> Is doch aber nicht schlecht, dann hast du sozusagen ein Turmkühler mit 2 Lüftern



Schlecht ist das überhaupt nicht. Das kühlt sogar richtig gut.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. März 2013)

Je nach Gehäuse liegt der Macho aber nicht mehr an, sondern drin . Da bräuchte man dann nen Slim Lüfter oder muss den Gehäuseluffi nach aussen bauen .


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

DxRyk schrieb:


> Schlecht ist das überhaupt nicht. Das kühlt sogar richtig gut.


Was haste denn für ein Case?

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (26. März 2013)

> Dieser Artikel könnte dir bei der Wahl des Bildschubsers noch ein wenig weiterhelfen:
> 
> Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce (März 2013)



Hat er. Danke.
Werde mich wohl für die Radeon entscheiden und einige meiner Hardwarekomponenten gegen eure Vorschläge austauschen.

Ich danke euch!


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Hat er. Danke.
> Werde mich wohl für die Radeon entscheiden und einige meiner Hardwarekomponenten gegen eure Vorschläge austauschen.
> 
> Ich danke euch!


Guter Junge kannst deine fertige Konfig dann ja noch einmal hier posten, für`s Feintuning...

Gruß


----------



## DxRyk (26. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Je nach Gehäuse liegt der Macho aber nicht mehr an, sondern drin . Da bräuchte man dann nen Slim Lüfter oder muss den Gehäuseluffi nach aussen bauen .



Außen macht sich der Lüfter bestimmt gut. Dürfte komisch aussehen. :lol



facehugger schrieb:


> Was haste denn für ein Case?
> 
> Gruß



Das Zalman Z9 Plus.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (26. März 2013)

So, es ist vollbracht! 
Ich hab die Komponenten wie zb. den Arbeitsspeicher so gewählt, dass ich alles bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand bestellen kann: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Allerdings steh ich vor einem neuen Problem was die Grafikkarten angeht. Diesmal kann ich mich nicht zwischen der "Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC" und der "PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+" entscheiden, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Mehrleistung der 7950 die fast 80€ mehr wert sind.

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch sagen, ob man die Spiele des Neversettlebundles (Crysis und Bioshock) das der 7950 beiliegt, verkaufen kann und damit einen Teil der Mehrkosten wieder drin hat.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Die Keys der 7950 kannst du verkaufen. Du kannst auch einen Kompromiss machen: Du nimmst die Sapphire 7870 XT für 200 Euro und hast die Leistung der 7950. Die 7950 ist nur 5% schneller als die 7870 XT.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (26. März 2013)

Okay, danke! 
Ich guck mir mal ein paar Spielebenchmarks zu der Karte an, find ich persönlich einfach am Aussagekräftigsten.

Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Arbeitsspeicher den ich gewählt habe? Ich habe mich für Corsair entschieden, da ich damit immer gut gefahren bin. Facehugger hatte mit einen mit einem CL von 11 empfohlen, aber ein CL9 Speicher müsste doch schneller sein, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

CL9 ist minimal schneller, den Unterschied merkt man aber gar nicht. Dein gewählter RAM ist aber gut


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Dein gewählter RAM ist aber gut


Vor allem ist er recht günstig. Den Unterschied zwischen CL11 und CL9 merkst du viellleicht in Benchmarks, im Alltag eher nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

Recht günstig als positives Merkmal oder eher im Sinne von billig?
Mir war es allgeimein eh wichtiger, dass es ein Corsair-Speicher ist, da ich mit der Marke eigentlich immer recht gut gefahren bin.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. März 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Recht günstig als positives Merkmal oder eher im Sinne von billig?
> Mir war es allgeimein eh wichtiger, dass es ein Corsair-Speicher ist, da ich mit der Marke eigentlich immer recht gut gefahren bin.


 
Als positives Merkmal, bei RAM kann man wenig falsch machen, die teuren brauchst du nur wenn du stark OCen willsst.


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Recht günstig als positives Merkmal oder eher im Sinne von billig?


Wo denkst du hin Den geposteten kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen. Hier wären die Alternativen:


Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die RAM-Preise haben in der letzten Zeit ja ziemlich angezogen... Da will man dem TE mal was gutes tun und dann sowas, nenene

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Meinst du wenn man den RAM stark übertakten will ? Das lohnt sich ja sowieso nicht. Außer für Benches


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

Übertakten wollte ich nur den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte. Falls man an ner von Haus aus OC Grafikkarte überhaupt noch viel machen kann.

Ansonsten sollte meine Zusammenstellung wohl in Ordnung sein, oder? Ich habe schließlich einige der Komponenten nach euren Vorschlägen gewählt, sollte also nicht viel falsch machen damit 

Komme im Endeffekt auf rund 640€ mit der 7870 XT und ohne neue Festplatte (320gb müssen halt erstmal reichen), vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her also genau das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2013)

Welches Mobo nimmst du denn nun, irgendwie fehlt das in deiner Konfig (Post 19)... Wenn dich der etwas hohe Stromverbrauch der Sapphire 7870 XT nicht stört, würde ich die nehmen. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

Ich denke das ich mit diesem Mobo ganz gut dabei bin: MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das hatte ich leider völlig vergessen...das wars dann mit den 640€ 

Preis-Leistung ist mir wichtiger als der geringere Stromverbrauch. Der Unterschied ist ja eh nur gering und da ich meine Miete warm bezahle, muss ich mal noch nicht auf den Stromverbrauch achten


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

Bei MSI kann man die CPU-Spannung nicht über den Offset-Wert regeln  Daher würde ich eher eins von Asrock oder Gigabyte nehmen, z.B. Asorck Z77 Pro3 oder Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H.


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2013)

Achja, da war ja was bei den MSi-Boards... Wenn du auf den Taler schaust, nimm das ASRock Z77 Pro 3 samt dem Brocken, dann passts

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

Gut, dann steig ich auf eins der AsRock-Boards um. Lohnt sich denn der Aufpreis von knapp 14€ für das Pro4?
Der digitale Audioausgang und die 2 zusätzlichen USB2.0 Ports reizen mich zwar, aber krieg ich mit dem Pro4 auch mehr Leistung?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> nimm das ASRock Z77 Pro 3 samt dem Brocken, dann passts



Preislich tun sich der Macho und der Brocken nicht viel, gibts bei der Leistung oder der Lautstärke Unterschiede?


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Gut, dann steig ich auf eins der AsRock-Boards um. Lohnt sich denn der Aufpreis von knapp 14€ für das Pro4?
> Der digitale Audioausgang und die 2 zusätzlichen USB2.0 Ports reizen mich zwar, aber krieg ich mit dem Pro4 auch mehr Leistung?


Mehr Leistung hast du mit dem Pro4 nicht. Meist unterscheiden sich die teureren Mobos eh nur in der Ausstattung voneinander, mit dem Pro3 kannst du den i5-3570k genausogut auf über 4Ghz hochjagen wie mit nem 200€ teuren Board. Das war früher mal anders, gilt aber heutzutage nicht mehr... Und wenn, ist es pures Marketing-Gedöhns 

Vermeide bitte Doppelposts, dafür gibt es den "Bearbeiten"-Button! Der Macho soll wohl etwas besser kühlen und auch leiser sein, einen wirklichen Unterschied wirst du aber in der Praxis nicht bemerken, kannst also würfeln. Die sind beide gut

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

Gut, dann werde ich mir die 14€ wohl sparen und davon einen Kasten Bier zum einweihen meines neuen Rechners gönnen


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Gut, dann werde ich mir die 14€ wohl sparen und davon einen Kasten Bier zum einweihen meines neuen Rechners gönnen


 
Diese Investition halte ich auch für sinnvoller


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Diese Investition halte ich auch für sinnvoller


Du gibst einen aus, ich bin dabei

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

wenn ich einen ausgebe, dann muss ich aber wohl noch bei mehr Dingen als dem Mobo sparen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Der Unterschied ist aber, dass ein günstigeres Mainboard performancetechnisch gesehen keinen Nachteile mit sich bringt.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

Was die Performance angeht hätte ich noch eine weitere Frage:
Ich habe noch eine alte IDE-Festplatte, auf der ich Musik, Dokumente, Bilder etc. liegen habe, also die Dinge, bei denen eine schnelle Zugriffszeit nicht allzu wichtig ist. Bremst so eine Platte u.U. das ganze System aus, oder macht das für die Gesamtperformance keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Ähmmm heutige Mainboards haben gar keinen Anschlüsse für IDE Ports mehr. Diese Adapter funktionieren auch nicht immer.
Für 45 Euro bekommst du eine nagelneue 500GB HdD.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (27. März 2013)

Dann werde ich wohl direkt 10€ mehr für 1 TB investieren, hatte nur gehofft, mir das Geld sparen zu können. Bin bisher auch immer mit den 320GB meiner jetzigen HDD zurecht gekommen, aber da auch die Spiele immer größer werden und ich keine Lust habe meine ganzen Dateien auf meine Externe auszulagern werde ich wohl noch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen. Ist wohl besser, als wenn ich in einem Jahr mein System neu aufsetzen muss, weil ich dann doch alles auf eine größere Festplatte verlagern muss.


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2013)

Jap, nimm diese:


Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die P/L ist top Wie siehts jetzt mit einem Hopfenblütentee aus Mist, das Budget ist ja nun deutlich überschritten, wird wohl nix

Gruß


----------



## Makalar (27. März 2013)

Ja, die Samsung ist sehr gut 
Eine der schnellsten konventionellen HDDs momentan


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Du meinst wohl Seagate, oder ? Samsung baut keine HDDs mehr, Seagate hat die HDD-Sparte übernommen.


----------



## Makalar (27. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Seagate, oder ? Samsung baut keine HDDs mehr, Seagate hat die HDD-Sparte übernommen.


 
Ja, die meine ich natürlich, war mal wieder nicht ganz aufmerksam


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (28. März 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Jap, nimm diese:
> 
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Genau die hatte ich mir auch rausgesucht 

Und was das Bier angeht: mein Budget ist zwar überschritten, aber dafür hab ich jetzt das rundum-sorglos-Paket und das muss ich natürlich feiern 

Danke an euch alle für die Hilfe


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

Über Feedback wenn der Knecht da ist, würden wir uns freuen


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (28. März 2013)

Kommt natürlich sofort, sobald der Rechner fertig ist.
Könnte allerdings noch 2-3 Wochen dauern


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (28. März 2013)

Ich hab noch ne kleine Frage am Rande:
Sind Wärmeleitpaste und ggf. Reinigungsmittel zum Reinigen der Fläche vor dem Aufbringen des Prozessors für gewöhnlich beim Prozessorkauf enthalten, oder muss ich mir beides noch extra zulegen?


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

WLP ist beim Kühler dabei, Reinigungsmittel eher nicht


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

Extra Reinigungsmittel brauchst Du nicht kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Da reicht auch Nagellackentferner oder Reinigungsalkohol, so etwas gibt es günstig in der Apotheke.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (30. März 2013)

Okay, gut.
Außer den PC-Komponenten muss ich mir also kein sonstiges Zubehör besorgen (Schraubenzieher besitze ich  ) ?
Sorry für die eventuell etwas dämliche Frage, aber das ist der erste PC den ich mir selbst zusammenzimmer und ich will natürlich alles richtig machen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Nein, ein Schraubenziehr ist völlig ausreichend. Mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Solange du einen langen Schraubendreher hast der einen Magnetkopf besitzt ist alles bestens.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (30. März 2013)

Sehr gut, den hab ich


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (31. März 2013)

Erneut ein kleines Update:
Obwohl meine Konfiguration eigentlich schon komplett stand, habe ich heute ein Angebot bei Saturn entdeckt, bei dem ich einfach zuschlagen musste:
SAPPHIRE HD 7950 3GB mit Boost inkl. Gutschein für Crysis 3 Grafikkarten kaufen bei Saturn

Die Radeon HD 7950 Boost ersetzt jetzt die Radeon HD 7870 XT, ich denke dass das für 20€ Aufpreis eine gute Entscheidung war, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Ist schon OK für den Preis  Die HD7950 ist zwar kaum schneller als eine HD7870XT, dafür etwas sparsamer unter Last.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (31. März 2013)

Ich denke, dass die Karte auch noch ein etwa höheres OC-Potenzial hat, oder?
Der Chiptakt wurde jetzt ab Werk von 850 auf 925 erhöht, genau wie bei der 7870 XT, aber ich denke ein bisschen was kann man da noch dran drehen.
Außerdem sind 3Gb statt 2Gb Grafikspeicher ja auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Normalerweise lässt sich die HD 7950 super übertakten  Ich hatte mal die Sapphire HD7950 im Rechner, die ging bis 1300MHz Chiptakt (benchstable)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Die 7950 bei Saturn ist eine 7950 Boost. Saturn hat wahrscheinlich nur den Key für das 2. Spiel verkauft 

Das Übertaktungpotential ist rein vom Chip abhängig.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Das Übertaktungpotential ist rein vom Chip abhängig.



Und natürlich von der Temperatur. Da die Kühlerkonstruktion der Sapphire HD7950 sehr gut ist, ist das OC-Potential etwas höher


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (31. März 2013)

Perfekt 

Wobei ich es dann doch nicht ganz so auf die Spitze treiben wollte, allein schon meiner Steckdose zuliebe 

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der Lebensdauer übertakteter Karten aus, je höher der Chiptakt, desto früher gibt die Grafikkarte auf, oder kann nur das übermäßige erhöhen der Spannung wirklich gefährlich werden?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

Je höher die Spannung desto kürzer die Lebensdauer der GPU. Sofern du es nicht übertreibst wird die Karte aber so lange laufen bis du sie ersetzt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Alleine vom Takt ändert sich die Lebensdauer nur sehr minimal. 

Zur Spannung: Bleibst du unter einem gewissen Limit verringert sich die Lebensdauer nur sehr wenig - so lange wirst du die Karte aber sowieso nicht nutzen


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (31. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Die 7950 bei Saturn ist eine 7950 Boost.



Meinst du das negativ?

Okay, von der Spannung wollte ich sowieso erstmal die Finger lassen bzw. nicht viel dran drehen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Naja, die Boost Karten sind etwas lauter und heißer als die normalen 7950. Dafür sind sie auch etwas schneller.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (31. März 2013)

Heißer und lauter nehm ich gerne hin für mehr Leistung


----------



## Bozz03 (31. März 2013)

Machst du es selber hast du es Leise, nicht so heiß und Leistung^^


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (31. März 2013)

Für den Preis bekomm ich aber keine anständige normale HD 7950, und Sapphire Karten sind was Lautstärke und Kühlleistung angeht auch mit die Besten.
Sollte sie ZU laut sein, dann kann ich sie auch immer noch zurückschicken und doch auf die 7850 XT umsatteln.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Die Sapphire ist schon sehr gut, keine Sorge


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (31. März 2013)

Okay, dann hab ich ja zum Glück alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

So, heute kann und will ich endlich bestellen 

Hab mich jedoch nochmal nach nem anderen Netzteil umgeguckt, da das, was ihr mir empfohlen habt mit über 60€ doch ganzschön teuer ist: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Als Alternative (es war bei Alternate das, mit den meisten und besten Bewertungen unter 500W) habe ich dieses Gefunden: Sharkoon SHA450-12EUP 450W ATX 2.2 (0455) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wo liegt der große Unterschied zwischen den beiden, der das be quiet so teuer macht?

Hier auch nochmal die gesamte Liste der Komponenten: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-311107


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

Das Sharkoon ist deutlich schlechter als das be quiet. Außerdem sind 65 Euro für ein Netzteil nicht gerade viel.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Inwiefern denn schlechter?
Lautstärke, Effizienz, Lebensdauer oder was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Inwiefern denn schlechter?


 Das Design des Sharkoon ist einfach schlechter.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Also im Prinzip all die Punkte die ich genannt habe?


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

D.h. die Effizienz, die Lautstärke und die Spannungsstabilität.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip all die Punkte die ich genannt habe?


 
Und noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip all die Punkte die ich genannt habe?


 
Grob gesagt ohne das jetzt genau zu erläutern: Ja.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Okay, dann bleib ich beim be quiet.

Sollten 450 Watt denn ausreichen bei den gewählten Komponenten? Ich habe wie gesagt schon vor zu Übertakten, wenn auch nur im geringen Rahmen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Das 450 Watt Modell reicht problemlos.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

So hoch kannst du unter Luft gar nicht übertakten, dass das Netzteil nicht reicht.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Okay, danke.

Bei Prozessor bin ich übrigens auf die Tray-Variante umgestiegen, da ich ja eh den Macho statt des enthaltenen Lüfters verwenden will. Das war aber soweit richtig oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

Nein. Man kauft die CPU nie "Tray". Bei Boxed ist die Garantie länger und die Gefahr kleiner, einen Rückläufer zu erhalten.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Also schon wieder falsch, oh man.
Aber gut, ist ja noch nicht bestellt.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Den Boxed Kühler kannst du dir an die Wand kleben.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Oder einfach demolieren. Es macht mega spaß PC Hardware zu zerschrotten. 
Mein Kumpel und ich haben eine alte GT210 mit einer Axt zerhackt.^^


----------



## DjTomCat (7. April 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Oder einfach demolieren. Es macht mega spaß PC Hardware zu zerschrotten.
> Mein Kumpel und ich haben eine alte GT210 mit einer Axt zerhackt.^^


 
Das nenne ich mal Brutal 

Ihr habt ein Stück Deluxe Hardware zerstört, Gott wird es euch verzeihen


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Hehe, verkaufen konnte er sie nicht mehr. ^^ Was soll man sonst machen? In den Schrank legen?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal nach SSD's geschaut und mir diese hier (Hardwarebestenliste bei Gamestar) rausgesucht: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine Idee wäre nun, statt der 1TB Platte Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU für rund 50€, eine 320GB Platte die ich bereits habe (seit 5 Jahren in meinem jetzigen PC im Einsatz) und eine 120GB SSD für 80€ zu verwenden. Wären also ca. 30€ Aufpreis, hätte jedoch auch gute 500GB weniger Speicherplatz.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Eine SSD lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 
Die alte HDD kannst du weiterverwenden, wenn du nicht viel Platz brauchst. b


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Bisher bin ich vom Platz her immer super mit der 320er Platte klargekommen, habe Filme, Musik die ich zurzeit nicht höre, Bilder etc. alles auf meine externe ausgelagert um den PC immer schön flott zu halten.

Nur könnte ich dann bei den lediglich 120Gb der SSD Entscheidungsprobleme bekommen, was ich drauf packe.
Windows, Avira und BF3 würden auf jeden Fall drauf kommen, aber wonach entscheide ich dann, bei welchem Programm/Spiel sich die Leistung der SSD wirklich auswirkt?


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Bei meiner SSD hab ich immer nur die aktuellsten Sachen drauf. Dinge, die ich nicht verwende z.B. alte Spiele speicher ich auf der Caviar Blue.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Nimmst du irgend ein Programm um die Spiele dann zu verschieben, damit es keine Probleme mit den Pfaden gibt?

Und viel wichtiger: Merkst du es von der Geschwindigkeit her? Wirkt es sich generell nur auf die Ladezeiten aus, oder bringt die schnellere Zugriffszeit auch sonst noch irgendwelche Verbesserungen mit sich.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Es gibt ein Programm namens Steam Mover. Damit kann man ohne Probleme Spiele verschieben.

Also, beim Laden von Inhalten gibt es einen deutlichen Unterschied. Auch die Boot-Time ist kürzer.  Lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Alles klar, super. Danke


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Kein Problem.  Poste nochmal die Konfi fürs "Feintuning".


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Die HD7950 OC habe ich bei Saturn für 230€ bekommen, hab sie also schon zuhause. Der Vollständigkeit halber habe ich sie trotzdem mal mit in die Liste gepackt.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Gutes Teil.  Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache. Das Case ist mir zu "Transformers-like"


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (7. April 2013)

Ich habs gesehen und mich verliebt 
Usb3-Anschlüsse an der Front, alle Knöpfe oben drauf, 5 bereits enthaltene Lüfter, was will man mehr 

Was für ein Case hast du denn?


----------



## Softy (7. April 2013)

Passt 

Gehäuse kannst Du Dir ja auch mal das Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster anschauen, das hat nicht diese sinnfreien Hamsterbacken


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Mit den Hamsterbacken kann ich leben 
Beim Z9 gefällt mir das ganze mit dem Display etc nicht, sieht irgendwie etwas billig aus.


----------



## JulienHW (8. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Mit den Hamsterbacken kann ich leben
> Beim Z9 gefällt mir das ganze mit dem Display etc nicht, sieht irgendwie etwas billig aus.



Ist es auch. Das gehäuse ist müll, hatte es leider selber. Vllt. Hatte.ich Pech, aber ich könnte in dem Preis nur das Bitfenix Shinobi empfehlen, gibts in verschiedenen Varianten. Von der Qualität überzeugt es zumindest


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Das Bitfenix Shinobi habe ich mir auch schon angeguckt, aber das ist mir schon ZU schlicht. Man soll ja schließlich auch sehen dass Power im Rechner steckt


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2013)

Kannst dir ja mal den hier anschauen CoolerMaster CM Storm Trooper Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Habe den auch und bin zufrieden, ausser das es meiner meinung nach recht schwer ist, aber ist qualitativ Top. Lies die Bewertungen auf dem Link mal durch oder gleich googlen nach nem Testbericht bezüglich des Gehäuses.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Das hier sieht auch nach Power aus : Cooler Master HAF912 Advanced schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-912A-KWN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (8. April 2013)

Oder auch das Coolermaster HAF X


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Oder eine Nummer kleiner das Cooler Master HAF XM mit Sichtfenster (RC-922XM-KWN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (8. April 2013)

Oder als Cube das HAF XB.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Bevor wir jetzt alle Gehäuse von Cooler Master aufzählen : PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: Cooler Master, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Danke für eure Vorschläge, aber die meisten haben mir dann doch schon zuviel Power 

Ich habe mir mal noch dieses hier rausgesucht: AeroCool XPredator X1 Evil Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte?
Wirkt meiner Meinung nach auf den Bildern etwas wertiger als das Z11 Plus, mehr Metall, weniger Plastik.


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2013)

Aerocool XPredator X1 Evil Black Edition Case Review » Page 6 - Conclusion - Overclockers Club

Von denen wird ein Kauf nicht empfohlen, wird wohl was dran sein, da ist das Bitfenix weitaus besser. Schlicht= Elegant^^


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Von denen wird aber größtenteils kritisiert, dass es zu teuer sei, der Preis ist jedoch deutlich unter dem, der im Artikel genannt wird.

Ich finde die Auswahl des Gehäuses echt schwer, da ich ja ein paar Jahre damit leben muss.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Andere Frage:
SSD lieber von Samsung oder eine SanDisk?
Samsung: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/67795/Samsung+SSD+840+120GB+SATA+6Gb+s.article
Sandisk: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/59806/SanDisk+SSD+128GB+S-ATA+600.article


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Auswahl des Gehäuses echt schwer, da ich ja ein paar Jahre damit leben muss.



Genau deswegen würde ich nichts übertriebenes kaufen, sonst nervt es Dich vermutlich nach spätestens 1-2 Jahren. Das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster finde ich keinen optischen Overkill und ist imo eins der besten Gehäuse im Bereich unter 100€ 

SSD: auf *jeden *Fall die Samsung!


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Genau deswegen würde ich nichts übertriebenes kaufen, sonst nervt es Dich vermutlich nach spätestens 1-2 Jahren.



Damit hast du recht. Das Coolermaster gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, aber ist leider deutlich zu teuer. Nach Möglichkeit wollte ich schon unter 60€ bleiben.

Gut, die Samsung wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Werde mich wohl doch für das Bitfenix Shinobi entscheiden, ich denke P/L mäßig bekomme ich da das meiste fürs Geld.
Die alternativen Meshleisten sind schon enthalten, oder muss ich die noch nachträglich dazu kaufen? 
Und was noch wichtiger ist: reichen die enthaltenen Lüfter, oder sollte ich direkt welche dazu kaufen?


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Dann fallen mir noch diese Kandidaten ein: Produktvergleich


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Danke für deine Mühe Softy!
Ich bin dir wirklich sehr dankbar.

Das Xigmatek Alfar gefällt mir, aber ich habe jetzt im Kopf was du gesagt hast, in ein paar Jahren muss es mir auch gefallen. Ich überlegs mir also noch.
Kannst du mir denn was zu den Meshleisten und Lüftern des Shinobi sagen?


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Die Meshleisten sind aus Mesh 

Die Lüfter vom Shinobi sind OK, für einen sehr leisen Rechner würde ich sie aber austauschen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

das meinte ich nicht, ich hatte das hier vorhin gepostet:



Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Werde mich wohl doch für das Bitfenix Shinobi entscheiden, ich denke P/L mäßig bekomme ich da das meiste fürs Geld.
> Die alternativen Meshleisten sind schon enthalten, oder muss ich die noch nachträglich dazu kaufen?
> Und was noch wichtiger ist: reichen die enthaltenen Lüfter, oder sollte ich direkt welche dazu kaufen?


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an, bei manchen Modellen sind die Mesh-Streifen schon drauf, z.B. BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Normalerweise ist beim Shinobi ein Lüfter dabei, 2 sollten es insgesamt schon sein. Ich glaube, bei der Germany Edition sind aber 2 Lüfter dabei.

edit: Huch, das ist ja so gut wie nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Okay, ich schau mal ob was mei Hardwareversand.de steht, wollte da alles bestellen.


----------



## DerLachs (8. April 2013)

Ich habe das BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Der verbaute Lüfter ist mMn völlig okay, was die Lautstärke angeht, allerdings solltest du dir noch einen Lüfter mitbestellen.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Das grüne gäbe es bei hardwareversand : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 - schwarz/grün/grün Window


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Der verbaute Lüfter ist mMn völlig okay, was die Lautstärke angeht, allerdings solltest du dir noch einen Lüfter mitbestellen.



Gut, also noch ein 120er dabei? [Hat sich gerade geklärt, habe gesehen dass alle Lüfter im Gehäuse 120er sind]

@Softy: Ich steh nicht so auf Fenster, habe aber mal gesehen, für unter 10€ würde ich weiße Meshstripes und ein weißes Logo dazu bekommen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Was haltet ihr von diesen Lüftern: http://www.hardwareversand.de/120mm/49250/ARCTIC+COOLING+ARCTIC+F12.article
ZU günstig?
Wollte möglichst wenig für die Lüfter ausgeben, bin eh schon über meinem geplanten Budget.


----------



## Makalar (8. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen Lüftern: http://www.hardwareversand.de/120mm/49250/ARCTIC+COOLING+ARCTIC+F12.article
> ZU günstig?
> Wollte möglichst wenig für die Lüfter ausgeben, bin eh schon über meinem geplanten Budget.


 
Lüfter für 3€ würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen  
Solche würde ich min. nehmen:
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Lüfter für 3€ würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen


 
Ich habe es schon geahnt 
Wie würde es den mit denen aussehen: Xilence - 120mm Gehäuse Lüfter - Black - 2 Stück: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Makalar (8. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon geahnt
> Wie würde es den mit denen aussehen: Xilence - 120mm Gehäuse Lüfter - Black - 2 Stück: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Wie die sind  
Mit den Enermax würdest du nichts falsch machen


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Na gut, dann vertrau ich dir mal und werde die bestellen 
Würde direkt 2 nehmen. Wäre es sinnvoller einen Vorne und einen im Deckel zu verbauen oder lieber beide Vorne (hinten ist schon einer verbaut)?


----------



## Makalar (8. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Na gut, dann vertrau ich dir mal und werde die bestellen
> Würde direkt 2 nehmen. Wäre es sinnvoller einen Vorne und einen im Deckel zu verbauen oder lieber beide Vorne (hinten ist schon einer verbaut)?


 
Welches Gehäuse nimmst du nochmal?
Ein Lüfter vorne, und einer hinten reichen


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Bitfenix Shinobi hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Gut, bin nur vorsichtig was die Wärmeentwicklung angeht, da mir schon 2 mal die GraKa durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Den Lüfter im Deckel brauchst Du nur, falls Du übertakten willst.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Übertakten will ich schon, aber vorerst nur im kleinen Rahmen. Also kann ich mir den Lüfter (im Deckel) erstmal sparen?


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Ja, das dürfte kein Problem sein. Wenn Du merkst, dass die Temperaturen zu hoch werden, ist ein 3. Lüfter ja schnell mal nachgerüstet.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (8. April 2013)

Alles klar.
Danke für deine Mühe und Geduld mit mir Softy


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Bitte schön, mach ich doch gerne


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (9. April 2013)

Ich habe endlich bestellt 
Folgende Zusammenstellung hab ich jetzt letztendlich gewählt: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Bis auf den Prozessor (MeinPaket.de) und die Grafikkarte (Saturn) habe ich jetzt alle Teile bei Hardwareversand gekauft.
Zusätzlich zu den gekauften Teilen packe ich dann noch meine 320er HDD, die im meinem jetzigen Rechner steckt, in den neuen PC

Sobald die Teile da und der Rechner zusammengebaut ist, bekommt ihr natürlich ausführlich Bericht von den Ergebnissen


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

Feine Zusammmenstellung  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## Makalar (9. April 2013)

Ja, sieht super aus


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (15. April 2013)

Da ich noch immer auf einen Teil der Komponenten warte (die wahrscheinlich heute ankommen), dachte ich mir, ich nutze die Zeit sinnvoll und bereite schonmal alles vor:
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Programme empfehlen, die auf dem PC auf keinen Fall fehlen sollten? Programme für Tuning, OC, Überwachung (zB Temperatur), die generell den PC flott halten etc.

Installiert werden bei mir Standardmäßig: Avast (ich probiers mal aus, hatte bisher immer Antivir), CCleaner, Partition Magic, Steam Mover (Empfehlung von DrWaikiki) und natürlich einige Programme die nicht direkt was mit dem System zu tun haben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. April 2013)

Zur Überwachung: CPU-Z, Open Hardware Monitor

Übertakten: MSI Afterburner 

Das sind so die besten Programme.


----------



## Softy (15. April 2013)

Für den CCleaner gibt es noch den CCEnhancer - Download - CHIP Online 

Alternativ zum MSI Afterburner gibt es für AMD-Karten Sapphire Trixx und für nvidia-Karten EVGA Precision.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (16. April 2013)

Danke 
Afterburner hatte ich eh schon auf meiner Liste, die anderen Programme lad ich mir gleich direkt runter.

Ich hab natürlich auch sofort eine neue Frage 

Ich partitioniere selbstverständlich die Festplatten, der Übersichtlichkeit halber, und auch da ich davon ausgehe, dass es die zugriffszeiten zumindest etwas verkürzt, da weniger Zeug durchsucht werden muss.
Ich habe für den neuen PC folgendes geplant:
1. Windwos Partition (SSD)
2. Programme/Spiele (SSD)
3. Origin (SSD) (für Battlefield 3, ich will EA einfach nicht den kompletten PC durchsuchen lassen und sperr es auf einer Partition ein, wenn das überhaupt was bringt)
4. Internet (HDD) (für Firefox und Downloads, sollte ich mal nen Virus mit runterladen habe ich ihn direkt eingegrenzt)
5. Spiele (HDD)
6. Programme (HDD)
7. Dateien (HDD) (Musik, Bilder, etc.)

Das ganze wäre zwar unübersichtlich, aber würden so viele Partitione im Endeffekt sogar den PC verlangsamen?
Lässt sich Origin einsperren, oder greift es trotzdem auf die anderen Partitionen zu?
Lohnt es sich, zwischen Programmen und Spielen zu unterscheiden, in Bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit (6. und 7.) oder kann ich das auch zusammen legen?
Lohnt sich eine Internet-Partition, oder soll ich Firefox lieber mit in die Programme packen, und die Downloads auf die Dateien-Partition schieben?

Ist generell ne Frage die mich schon länger beschäftigt, da ich auf meinem momentanen Rechner auch 5 Partitionen habe.

edit: ich habe gerade gelesen, dass die EULA bezüglich Origin sowieso gändert wurde und scheinbar garnicht mehr gescannt wird, was für Programme sich auf dem PC befinden. Die Origin-eigene Partition dürfte damit also gestrichen sein.


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

Ich würde die SSD gar nicht defragmentieren und die HDD in 2 oder 3 Partitionen teilen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde die SSD gar nicht defragmentieren und die HDD in 2 oder 3 Partitionen teilen.


 
Um das Defragmentieren geht es hier auch nicht .


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Um das Defragmentieren geht es hier auch nicht .



Ups  Ich meinte natürlich partitionieren 

Mal abgesehen davon würde ich die SSD auch nicht defragmentieren


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Das mit dieser Internet Partition ist auch Quatsch. Wenn der Virus einmal auf der HDD ist, ist er auf der HDD. Das ist ja gerade der "Sinn" von Viren.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> edit: ich habe gerade gelesen, dass die EULA bezüglich Origin sowieso gändert wurde und scheinbar garnicht mehr gescannt wird, was für Programme sich auf dem PC befinden. Die Origin-eigene Partition dürfte damit also gestrichen sein.


 
Was sie in der Heulboje hinschreiben und was sie wirklich machen sind immer zwei Paar Schuhe.



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Wenn der Virus einmal auf der HDD ist,  ist er auf der HDD. Das ist ja gerade der "Sinn" von Viren.



Der Virus nutzt nur was wenn er aktiv ist. Du kannst eine HDD haben auf der 30 Virenprogramme drauf sind und sie stören überhaupt nicht weil sie nicht aktiv sind.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (16. April 2013)

Alles klar, dann spar ich mir ein paar der Partitionen.
Aber warum keine extra Partition auf der SSD?

Ob EA es riskiert Dinge zu tun, die nicht im Vertrag stehen ist die Frage. Gibt es denn ne vernünftige Möglichkeit, Origin ein bisschen einzugrenzen (abgesehen von der Firewall)?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Aber warum keine extra Partition auf der SSD?



Wozu denn? 
Die SSD ist sowieso klein. die noch mal extra zu unterteilen ist eher sinnlos.
Windows drauf und die anliegenden Programme und gut.
Steam oder Origin kommt dann auf die HDD.



Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Ob EA es riskiert Dinge zu tun, die nicht im Vertrag stehen ist die Frage. Gibt es denn ne vernünftige Möglichkeit, Origin ein bisschen einzugrenzen (abgesehen von der Firewall)?


 
Nein. Wenn du Origin nutzen willst musst du akzeptieren was die halt machen. Anders geht es nicht. Was die im Geheimen machen weißt du nicht und verhindern kannst du es auch nicht.
Es ist aber auch egal ob Origin ein oder zwei Programme auf deiner Festplatte "findet" die nicht "ganz legal sind"  Was soll Origin denn machen? Herumheulen? 
Da passiert gar nichts. Das ist alles nur Geschwafel. Am Besten ignorieren.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (16. April 2013)

Auf die SSD sollte Origin, weil Battlefield auf die SSD sollte, aber ich denke der Installationspfad sollte sich ändern lassen, sodass ich Origin auf der HDD und BF3 auf der SSD hab.

Ich bin halt etwas übervorsichtig was solche Datenspionage angeht, aber die hast recht, verhindern kann ich es eh nicht, es sei denn ich verzichte auf alle Origin-Spiele.


----------



## JPW (16. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Auf die SSD sollte Origin, weil Battlefield auf die SSD sollte, aber ich denke der Installationspfad sollte sich ändern lassen, sodass ich Origin auf der HDD und BF3 auf der SSD hab.


 
Ja hab ich auch so, ist am einfachsten.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Auf die SSD sollte Origin, weil Battlefield auf die SSD sollte, aber ich denke der Installationspfad sollte sich ändern lassen, sodass ich Origin auf der HDD und BF3 auf der SSD hab.
> 
> Ich bin halt etwas übervorsichtig was solche Datenspionage angeht, aber die hast recht, verhindern kann ich es eh nicht, es sei denn ich verzichte auf alle Origin-Spiele.


 
Kommt darauf an. Du musst letztendlich alle Origin Spiele in einen Ordner instalieren. Eben den Origin Ordner.
Und der kann dann sehr, sehr groß werden wenn du viele Origin Spiele hast. Daher würde ich den auf die HDD packen.


----------



## Softy (17. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und der kann dann sehr, sehr groß werden wenn du viele Origin Spiele hast. Daher würde ich den auf die HDD packen.



Ich würde eine ausreichend große SSD kaufen


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde eine ausreichend große SSD kaufen


 
Ich hätte da was für preisbewusste User. 
OCZ Z-Drive R4 R Series RM88 3200GB, PCIe 2.0 x8 (ZD4RM88-FH-3.2T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Makalar (17. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte da was für preisbewusste User.
> OCZ Z-Drive R4 R Series RM88 3200GB, PCIe 2.0 x8 (ZD4RM88-FH-3.2T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Gibts die nicht noch ne Nummer größer, da passen ja meine Office Dokumente nicht alle drauf


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Gibts die nicht noch ne Nummer größer, da passen ja meine Office Dokumente nicht alle drauf


 
KAuf doch einfach ein paar mehr und nutze dann die IGP. So hast du genug Slots und Lanes für die Drives.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (18. April 2013)

ENDLICH! 
Die Teile sind gestern angekommen, der PC ist fertig! 
Allerdings habe ich sehr komische Werte bei OpenHardwareMonitor, ich hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht.
Temperature 2 gibt mir nen Wert von fast 110°C, und das eine Minute nach dem Systemstart, also Null Belastung.
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass der Wert nich richtig sein KANN, aber will mir trotzdem lieber euren Rat einholen.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

Das ist ein Auslesefehler, ist bei meinem Rechner genauso. Den Wert kannst Du einfach ignorieren.

Wie hoch sind die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte unter Last (z.B. bei Prime95 bzw. Furmark)?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (19. April 2013)

Dachte ich mir schon, ich hatte den Rechner schließlich gerade erst hochgefahren, da konnte ja nichts auf 100° sein.
Ich habe jetzt mal Furmark laufen lassen, GPU ging hoch auf 70°. Die CPU teste ich heut Nachmittag mal mit Battlefield (läuft übrigens auf Ultra-Settings, ich habe mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind  )

Ich hab noch ein zweites Bild mit hochgelan, weil ich gerne mal eure Meinung zum Aufbau hören möchte (die Kabel werden noch vernünftig geordnet).
Beim Zusammenbau hatte ich große (  ) Probleme mit dem Kühlkörper vom Macho, musste ihn 3 mal wieder abmontieren, Kühlüpaste wieder vernünftig verteilen etc, bis ich ihn so hatte, dass er passt. Nun sitzt er jedoch direkt vor dem hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Für die Kühlung des CPU vielleicht nicht schlecht, der Macholüfter bläst, der Gehäuselüfter saugt. Ich bin auch am überlegen, den Gehäuselüfter am zweiten CPU-Fan-Anschluss anzuschließen, damit beide Lüfter die gleiche Geschwindigkeit haben.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Graka so auch genügen Luft bekommt bzw abtransportieren kann. Hatte sie auch erst im unteren PCI-Steckplatz, damit sie nicht direkt unter dem Kühlkörper sitzt, aber das war mir einfach zu eng, da kaum Luft zwischen Graka und Netzteil war.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

Die Temperatur der Grafikkarte ist gut, bis 90°C wäre unbedenklich 

Der Zusammenbau passt so, die Grafikkarte sollte schon im oberen Slot bleiben, denn im unteren Slot ist sie nur mit 8 (statt 16) lanes an die CPU angebunden.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (19. April 2013)

Gut 

CPU-Temperatur kommt dann heut Nachmittag. Da mache ich mir auch die größten Sorgen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Kühlpaste vernünftig aufgebracht ist und ihre Arbeit macht.


----------



## Makalar (19. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> CPU-Temperatur kommt dann heut Nachmittag. Da mache ich mir auch die größten Sorgen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Kühlpaste vernünftig aufgebracht ist und ihre Arbeit macht.


 
Solange du nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig aufgetragen, und alles gleichmäßig verteilt hast, sollte die WLP ihren Dienst gut verrichten


----------



## facehugger (19. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte da was für preisbewusste User.
> OCZ Z-Drive R4 R Series RM88 3200GB, PCIe 2.0 x8 (ZD4RM88-FH-3.2T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Hey, bei dem günstigen Preis nehme ich doch gleich 2 davon

Gruß


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (19. April 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Solange du nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig aufgetragen, und alles gleichmäßig verteilt hast, sollte die WLP ihren Dienst gut verrichten



Genau das weiß ich ja nicht 
Und da ich den Lüfter insgesamt dreimal abmontiert hab und jedes mal wieder gucken musste, dass die paste auf dem CPU und der Fläche vom Kühlkörper gleichmäßig verteilt ist, mache ich mir deswegen ein bisschen Sorgen.
Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mehr sagen, sobald ich die Temperaturen bei BF3 hab.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

Wenn die Temperaturen passen, passt das auch mit der Wärmeleitpaste  Bis 70°C sind unbedenklich für die CPU.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2013)

Dem furmark screenshot entnehme ich, dass du den catalyst 12.10 draufhast, richtig?
Wenn ja, lad mal den catalyst 13.3 runter und du wirst merken, dass bf3 noch mehr fps bringt


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (19. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> lad mal den catalyst 13.3 runter und du wirst merken, dass bf3 noch mehr fps bringt


Hatte garnicht gemerkt, dass es schon ne neuere Version gibt, danke.

Habe jetzt gerade mal eine Runde Battlefield gespielt, CPU war auf max. 59°C, also in Ordnung.
Werde die Tage auch mal über ne längere Session messen, mal sehen ob sich dann was ändert.

Aber wie sieht´s aus wenn ich übertakte? Darf die CPU dann auch auf höchstens 70°C hochgehen, oder verträgt sie auch ein paar Grad mehr?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Hatte garnicht gemerkt, dass es schon ne neuere Version gibt, danke.
> 
> Habe jetzt gerade mal eine Runde Battlefield gespielt, CPU war auf max. 59°C, also in Ordnung.
> Werde die Tage auch mal über ne längere Session messen, mal sehen ob sich dann was ändert.
> ...



Cpu verträgt auch 80°C und mehr, but lower is better


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht´s aus wenn ich übertakte? Darf die CPU dann auch auf höchstens 70°C hochgehen, oder verträgt sie auch ein paar Grad mehr?


 
90-95° sind unbedenklich für die GPU.
Aber ich glaube nicht dass du die Temperatur erreichen wirst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. April 2013)

Es geht um die CPU 

75 Grad @Prime sind kein Problem. Höher würde ich aber nicht gehen. Beim Benchen kannst du aber schon mal mehr geben.


----------



## Softy (20. April 2013)

Ab 105°C fängt die CPU an zu throtteln. Ab da wird es richtig ungesund


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (20. April 2013)

Ich habe gestern nochmal ausfühlich getestet:
nach ca. 1,5 Stunden Battlefield war die CPU knapp über 60°, die GPU bei 70°C.
Danach habe ich mal Crysis 3 aus dem Neversettle-Paket installiert, bein Anblick der Grafik angefangen zu sabbern und dann ca. 10 Minuten den Online-Modus ausprobiert. Da kam ich dann auf etwa die gleichen Werte wie bei BF3.
Scheint also alle in Ordnung zu sein .



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> 75 Grad @Prime sind kein Problem. Höher würde ich aber nicht gehen. Beim Benchen kannst du aber schon mal mehr geben.


Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Prime, lasse ich das im Hintergrund laufen während ich den PC nutze? Denn bisher bin ich aus dem Programm nicht schlau geworden.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Es geht um die CPU


 
Das sind doch alles nur Feiglinge wenn sie keine 90° haben wollen.


----------



## Softy (20. April 2013)

Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Prime, lasse ich das im Hintergrund laufen während ich den PC nutze? Denn bisher bin ich aus dem Programm nicht schlau geworden.



Nein. Wenn Du das im Hintergrund laufen lässt, hast Du keinen Spaß mit dem Rechner, weil die CPU dann voll ausgelastet ist  Das Programm ist nur zum Testen der Stabilität und der Temperaturen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (21. April 2013)

achso, gut.

Wie weit kann ich eurer Meinung nach bei CPU und GPU mit dem übertakten gehen? Wie hoch kann ich den Chiptakt setzen, wie hoch mit der Spannung gehen etc.?

edit: noch ne Frage: wie auf dem Bild von PC zu sehen ist, sitzt der Kühlkörper der CPU ja direkt am Gehäuselüfter. Macht es Sinn wenn ich den Stromanschluss des Lüfters am zweiten CPU-Fan Anschluss am Mainboard anschließe, sodass der Lüfter des Macho und der Gehäuselüfter immer zusammen geregelt werden?


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

Wie weit du übertakten kannst weiß niemand vorherzusagen. Hier musst du ausprobieren.

Den Case Lüfter lass mal so laufen wie er läuft.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (21. April 2013)

Okay, danke.

Das Problem ist nur das mein PC gerade ganzschön laut vor sich hin summt und ich vermute dass es der Caselüfter ist, da ich den CPU und den GPU-Lüfter schon manuell runtergedreht hab, aber kein Unterschied zu hören war.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

Kannst du den Case Lüfter nicht auch im Bios herunter regeln?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (21. April 2013)

Klar kann ich das, ich hätte nur mal auf die Idee kommen müssen


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Mai 2013)

So, nachdem der PC jetzt seit gut 2 Wochen perfekt läuft, die Crysis 3 Kampagne und einige Stunden Battlefield 3 mit höchstens 65°C bei der CPU und 72°C bei der GPU überstanden hat, kann der Thread hier wohl geschlossen werden (es sei denn ihr wollt noch irgendwelche Infos  ).

Einen großen Dank an euch alle! Ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen und dank euch hab ich verdammt viel für mein Geld bekommen.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2013)

Das freut doch zu hören, dass alles geschmeidig läuft und Du zufrieden bist 

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Rechenknecht


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (4. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------

